# Is a Canadian LIRA a mutual fund



## BearDown (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey all,

Just wanted to see if anyone knows anything about Canadian LIRA accounts, specifically if they are considered a mutual fund which would require PFIC reporting in the US? I've seen a lot of RRSP's and know how to handle them however this is the first time I've heard of a LIRA. I did find a write-up on the topic below but it doesn't really say "yes or no" but rather a "it depends" which is usually the standard answer you would get from an accountant on any question.

Canadian Mutual Fund: US PFIC? | SKL

Any help would be appreciated!


----------

